# first tries with Polymer Clay



## Russianwolf (Aug 16, 2009)

So this weekend I went out and did a major splurge.

1 Craft Pasta Roller - $25
16 packages of Premo clay - $2.50 each except one at $3.50 ($41)
Toaster Oven - $19
Oven Thermometer - $5

Total outlay - $90

I came home and confiscated one of LOML's glass cutting boards and grabbed some razor blades and started playing. 

Later I tried my hand at my first pen but made the layer of clay too thin and it lost the pattern that I had gotten in the clay. The first result was a VERY plane orangish tube that was immediately cut off the brass.

But today, I did my second and third attempts and while far from perfect, I'm at least pleased enough to show them.

First up is a pearl green/white blend that I threw on a cheap chrome cigar that I know will never go anywhere.

Second is my first attempts at a Faux Mokume Gane in Blue pearl and white. The pattern is very subtle (and slightly out of focus in the first pic) but it definitely opens up possibilities.

So tell me what you think, and feel free to ask newbie question since that's exactly what I am on this. :biggrin:

Oh, so far 3 pens is a total of about a package of clay, maybe less.


----------



## JohnU (Aug 16, 2009)

Looks good Mike!  Off to a great start.  Ive put that on my long list of things to try.... by then you guys will be doing something else I'll need to add that too.  lol


----------



## maxman400 (Aug 16, 2009)

Those look good, I tried clay but when I tried to turn it, it wanted to chip out.


----------



## Jgrden (Aug 16, 2009)

hubba hubba, I am going to try it.


----------



## Jgrden (Aug 16, 2009)

Russianwolf said:


> So this weekend I went out and did a major splurge.
> 
> 1 Craft Pasta Roller - $25
> 16 packages of Premo clay - $2.50 each except one at $3.50 ($41)
> ...


What degree temperature did you use for how long to dry the clay. Did the clay come with any assistance in writing?  How did you shape it? How did you finish it?


----------



## Russianwolf (Aug 16, 2009)

Jgrden said:


> What degree temperature did you use for how long to dry the clay. Did the clay come with any assistance in writing?  How did you shape it? How did you finish it?



I used the instruction on the packaging for the baking schedule, 275F for 30 minutes per 1/4 inch. Since I was baking two with varying thickness, I went for a full hour on both. They say the length of time can be extended without a problem, but you can't increase the heat or it will start to darken the clay. (other clays differ on the temp/time so read the package)

Not much in assistance. Just the very basic instructions on the small packaging. But there is a wealth of info on the web a google away. As mentioned, I started researching this a couple week ago, and intend to incorporate PMC into the fold at some point (have to buy a kiln first though).

For shaping, I used the pasta roller to get the sheets to an even thickness, then wrapped around the tube and pressed the seam together (the seam on the green pen is invisible for nearly the entire length, but the blue pen is more obvious since the pattern is disrupted. After baking I through it on the lathe and used my skew to bring it close to final shape and then used 400 grit to finalize it, then a quick polish with EEE to get what you see above.

I would say the final product has about the same hardness as Ebonite  with this clay (some are supposed to be harder, or softer) but without the smell.:biggrin:


----------



## creativewriting (Aug 16, 2009)

Great pens.  It's good to see some more polymer clay.  Getting the clay to do what you want takes some practice, but you are on the right track.  If you are going to get some more clay I would suggest to be patient and wait until it goes on sale.  Michaels will have a sale once every 2 months or so and the clay is only $1.  Great time to stock up.


----------



## Russianwolf (Aug 16, 2009)

Forgot to mention, one thing I love about this, and one of the main reasons I was looking for something like this, is that I can set up on the kitchen island and play with it with LOML sitting there watching TV. Try that while casting PR.


----------



## Jgrden (Aug 17, 2009)

Russian Wolf, What is EEE?  Thank you VERY MUCH for sharing this information. I have a pasta machine. I just sold a free standing kiln in favor of desk top which will be more to my size, but haven't bought it yet.


----------



## Russianwolf (Aug 17, 2009)

EEE or Tripoli is a polishing compound. I have both a paste/wax form and bars for my polisher.


----------



## creativewriting (Aug 17, 2009)

> I have a pasta machine. I just sold a free standing kiln in favor of desk top which will be more to my size, but haven't bought it yet.


 
Polymer clay only requires a regular oven or toaster oven.  It is not recommended to use the oven you use for food (same goes for the pasta machine).  Some of the polymers vaporize when you bake them and build up in the oven.  It has been classified as safe, but not recommended.  You will only need a kiln if you are firing precious metal clay whole different ball game). If you use a toaster oven get a good one (i.e. convection, heavy duty, etc.)  It is hard to regulate temperature in a toaster oven so use a thermometer as well.


----------



## Mather323 (Aug 17, 2009)

Very nice pens!


----------



## louisbry (Aug 18, 2009)

They look great and the colors are very nice.   I am wondering how fragile the finished pen is to dropping on a hard floor.


----------



## creativewriting (Aug 18, 2009)

> _*I am wondering how fragile the finished pen is to dropping on a hard floor*_


 
I hate to keep jumping in here, but polymer holds up very well. The first pen I made 2 years ago was a designer twist pen. I still use this pen about everyday. It has been dropped, kicked, and stuffed in a pocket full of keys numerous times. The plating is starting to show some wear, but the clay is holding up just fine. I wouldn't want to go pounding on it with a hammer or running over it with a car, but if you are going to purchase a nice writing instrument you wouldn't want to do those things anyway. The brand of clay and curing are the keys to durablity.


----------



## Russianwolf (Aug 18, 2009)

gotta agree with Kieth, the material is similar to Ebonite once baked. You can put an impression in the clay with a fingernail, but it quickly disappears. THis isn't anything like pottery clay.


----------



## thewishman (Aug 18, 2009)

There was some extended discussion of polymer clay a couple of years ago. Seemed like there was breakdown in the clay after a while. Someone suggested that turning a clay pen undersized and then casting it in a clear resin may make it more durable.

Love the creativity! nice work, Mike.


----------



## NewLondon88 (Aug 18, 2009)

maxman400 said:


> Those look good, I tried clay but when I tried to turn it, it wanted to chip out.



Max, Pla-Doh isn't really clay ..  and besides, it has to get hard first. :tongue:


----------



## nava1uni (Aug 19, 2009)

I have worked with Polymer clay.  If it is wrapped around the tube it will cook in less time then an hour.  You should cook it at 250 for only around 15 minutes. The tube will conduct the heat and the cooking time will really be reduced.  It also means that you can make it much thinner and then just lightly turn it, sand it and then finish it.
If you cook Polymer clay at too high a heat or for too long it becomes brittle and doesn't hold up as well over time.  It can also change the color.


----------



## johncrane (Aug 19, 2009)

What l liked about clay is you can create some great looking patterns, for the finish l used ca and resin, over here the cost of clay is high which is a turn off,you have done a nice job with your first now mix a few bright colors and knock us out.


----------



## cnirenberg (Aug 19, 2009)

Mike,
The faux Mokume Gane pen came out great.  My kids and I did some clay pens wrapped around a bic stic pen a few times.  There are definitely possibilities when you look at all the cool canes that can be made and tiled in.  How is clay to turn?  I never did have much luck in that area.  Keep us updated on your progress and check the web for 50-40% coupons at Michaels.  Great job.


----------



## PaulD (Aug 19, 2009)

*Polymer Clay Pens*

I have done a lot with polymer clay over the years.  I agree with the 15 minutes baking comment entirely.  In general if you start to smell the clay, you better get it out of the oven.  It can be a bit touchy to turn, but with a light touch and patience you can get good results. Some of my polymer efforts are attached.


----------



## thewishman (Aug 19, 2009)

The harlequin pens are great! The alabaster-looking pens are my second favorites. Nice pens.


----------



## maxman400 (Aug 19, 2009)

NewLondon88 said:


> Max, Pla-Doh isn't really clay ..  and besides, it has to get hard first. :tongue:


LOL, I was using Sculpy, This is what it looked like!


----------



## CSue (Aug 19, 2009)

This looks like a whole lot of fun.  Can't wait to see more.  
Does this clay shrink at all?


----------



## Russianwolf (Aug 19, 2009)

CSue said:


> This looks like a whole lot of fun.  Can't wait to see more.
> Does this clay shrink at all?



They say it shrinks about 1%. So about enough that you'll never notice.:biggrin:

The PMC clays shrink a lot more, up to 20% i think it is.


----------



## johnnycnc (Aug 19, 2009)

Those are nice, Mike.
i like your pattern on the second one,very realistic.


----------



## Jgrden (Aug 20, 2009)

PaulD said:


> I have done a lot with polymer clay over the years.  I agree with the 15 minutes baking comment entirely.  In general if you start to smell the clay, you better get it out of the oven.  It can be a bit touchy to turn, but with a light touch and patience you can get good results. Some of my polymer efforts are attached.


Ink and Gold. What are you using to get that shine?


----------



## PaulD (Aug 21, 2009)

I am using a CA finish on my polymer pens.  I also use MM on the polymer just the same as on a wood pen.  I get the same CA shine with polymer that I get with my wood pens.


----------



## cnirenberg (Aug 21, 2009)

Paul,
Did you make the cane/pattern for the Millefiori Flower yourself?  It is pretty cool looking.


----------



## PaulD (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks Chris, yes I made both the flower and leaf canes in that pen.


----------

